# Besides cheftalk...



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Besides Chef Talk, what other types of boards do you post at on a regular basis? I spend quite a bit of time on an exercise website and another one for people with babies.

I thought it might be fun to see what other interests people here have.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Canyoneering, a yahoo email group. For a taste, take a look at the photos and descriptions at http://www.canyoneeringusa.com/utah/index.htm Warning, it's a slow load, wait for the pix, it's worth it. And the best photos are buried deeper in the site.

www.selfdefenseforums.com self explanatory

www.bladeforums.com THE site for knife enthusiasts

rec.arts.sf.written on Usenet.

rec.backcountry on Usenet

Phil


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

You mean, there are boards out there for other interests besides food??? Gee, maybe I'll have to develop some ...


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I really don't spend much time posting on other boards. I spend a lot of time surfing the web looking for things of interest, whatever is my interest of the week. Recently it has been the origins of familiar phrases and words. Sometimes it is food, family history, all information I can find on Root Beer, etc. I love to expand my knowledge, and I am a complete trivia buff, if you couldn't tell!!!! Also recently, I have become addicted to a stupid little game called "Bejeweled". I put on some music, play the game, and totally turn off my mind. Sad isn't it!!!


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

I used to have a few:
ChickClick (dumb name, but it was a good board) until they closed

2 hardcore boards (the music type, not the you-know-what), but I got of the immature attitudes

PastryWiz; not enough action

"the other board"; for those of you who know the story, hahahaha

And I know there were others, but I can't remember. I come here, Ladycake's board, troll and occassionally post at the British Sugarcraft Guild board, and that's it for now. Oh, and I belong to an eGroup on Yahoo for Vaishnav (Hindu) women who follow the principles of stri-dharma.


----------



## sammiemom (Jun 16, 2002)

Bejeweled is a blast!

I am also addicted to Bounce Out.

I just started with Sims. Does anyone else play?

Other than that, I like King Arthur Baking Circle and a few bread lists.

Sue....with too much time on my hands.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I am a moderator at a women's low carb board, where I've been a member for almost 3 years. I also recently joined a travel board, the one I mentioned in the Venice restaurant suggestions thread. It's Slow Talk at slowtravel.com. Very nice group, similar to CT. I have given links to CT on both boards, and some of them have visited and posted here. I have met people from all three boards.

But I still consider this my mainstay. When I have little time to be on line, it's most likely I'll spend the time here!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

www.StyxCollector.com - for all items relating to STYX, the world's greatest rock band!

www.StyxWorld.com - for everything else relating to STYX

www.StarHustler.com - door-step astronomy spoken with no jargon

www.PittsburghPirates.com - for the Iron City Black 'n Gold slugger in all of us

www.RecipeCenter.com - if you need a recipe, it's here... or it doesn't exist

www.EricKraft.com/peterleroy - Greatest author!

www.KossarsBialys.com - lost art of baking old-world Bialys

www.MrExcel.com - all the help you could ever need with Excel

www.Pollstar.com - up-to-the minute concert listings... great for locating the nearest Styx/Dennis DeYoung show!!


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

www.cichlid-forum.com A message board for cichlid enthusiasts. I keep African cichlids from Lake Malawi and Lake Tanganyika.

www.reefcentral.com I also keep marine fish.

www.webfoodpros.com Where you too can be a surly chef!

www.anti.com Download the latest news and a half hour interview with everybodys' favorite singer songwriter Tom Waits!


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

The only other site I actually post on is for gardening questions:
http://forums.gardenweb.com/forums/

There are a huge number of topic areas, each with its own forum, and, as I've found, each with its own distinct personality. The "vegetable" people seem pretty nice and well-informed while the "tomato" folks can get a little strident (my-way-or-the-highway kind of thinking) though they do seem to know a lot (and disagree even more). And the "soil" posters seem to be a combination of friendly, funny, and scary  . I haven't spent much time on the other flower, bush, and tree types of forums I guess because although I love to walk in beautifully landscaped gardens (particularly "English" gardens with lots of tangles and overgrowth), I'm more interested in growing food. Go figure. 

GardenWeb is where I go for straight info, but I visit ChefTalk for the wonderful people and the interesting conversations ( as well as the info ).


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Should I take this to mean that you ....ahem..."like" STYX. (((whistles)))  

Edit: I post at Personal Chefs Network and eGullet  on occasion. Not as much as I post here though.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Shawty...

Like Styx?!? Of course!!! What's not like about the world's greatest Rock Band? Everybody should like Styx.
As a matter of fact, Greg, Nicko, Momoreg and several other moderators are HUGE Styx fans!!


----------



## shugga (Aug 8, 2002)

There are several timeshare boards I frequent. This is one of them.
http://www.tug1.net/

I also visit some low carb boards, some recipe exchange boards (here's my favorite - http://www.cyber-kitchen.com/), some teacher boards, and some other food and wine boards.

Mezzaluna, which low carb board do you moderate?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I read a lot of baking boards. Sometimes post to one where they all hate me for I'm opposed to illegal catering and baking. All the classic car sites. I actually e-mail alot of sellers on ebay about things they are selling and have been coresponding with many there. I have a feeling that few have my interests. collecting Lindt-stymiest china-rolling pins-pez-muscle cars of the sixties, 50-70's baseball memoribilia so I won't post sites.
Jim,
college roommate was from Pitt. Lived on Iron City Beer. Still have a can with a rather plump woman in a bikini. I think the slogan was'the stale pale ale with the foam on the bottom'


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Jim,
Those of us who really DID like Styx way back when eventually grew out of it.  Now your little secret is out!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Ooouch!


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

To balance out my obsession with food and to help me stay slim I split my "message board" time between reading posts here, and regularly post to the following boards:

The Running Woman 
Weight Watchers
Fit Over 40

Deb


----------

